
Show HN: GetMyEIDLGrant – Send Requests to the SBA for EIDL Advances - ethanwillis
https://www.getmyeidlgrant.com
======
ethanwillis
Hey Hackernews!

There have been a lot of small businesses who have not had great communication
from the SBA in regards to the EIDL for Covid-19. Especially in terms of how
the EIDL Emergency Grants work.

I put together this site to help automate sending faxes and certified U.S.
mail to the SBA in order to request EIDL advances as outlined in the CARES
act.

It's not pretty, but it will get the job done!

P.S. I welcome any and all feedback and suggestions.

